# [Help] Having a cold sore / redness around my lips.



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

*Redness around my lips*

I've been having this problem for about 6-8 months. The redness around the lips fades away in time but is still visible, I've been told my doctors it was a Cold Store and the only time I get an outbreak and turns really red with a burning sensation is when I get the cold (runny nose) etc, etc.. I've tried many creams and it only removes it from my lip temporarily and it will come back in a few days. I don't really want to go out on the public with redness on my lip it's embarrassing. Does anyone know any natural treatments? or something to get rid of this for good? Those creams that I've used just speed up the healing process and it seems to fade it but is still visible and not completely gone. 

Here is an image of how it looks: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SXPLSscIfPc/UGnMKdP-5kI/AAAAAAAABJk/zOo5CMpiI9c/s1600/IMAG2865-1.jpg


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You can take L-lysine or try applying Abreva. If you're still having trouble, there are antiretroviral medications that may help.

There is no cure.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Are you sure it's a cold sore? It looks like eczema.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> Are you sure it's a cold sore? It looks like eczema.


Not sure. Doctors always recommended me Abreva or other lip treatment creams for cold sores.


----------

